

Is your site IPv6 ready? - chair6
http://ready.chair6.net/
Submit a URL and have a few simple tests run to determine IPv6 readiness.<p>Tests for AAAA records, IPv6 connectivity, and IPv4 literals (e.g. http://127.0.0.1) in HTTP/HTTPS-retrieved content. Example URLs to try? brocade.com, he.net, ipv6.google.com, www.v6.facebook.com.<p>My simple little project that took more work than initially planned .. comments/suggestions, fire away.
======
chair6
Submit a URL and have a few simple tests run to determine IPv6 readiness.

Tests for AAAA records, IPv6 connectivity, and IPv4 literals (e.g.
<http://127.0.0.1>) in HTTP/HTTPS-retrieved content. Example URLs to try?
brocade.com, he.net, ipv6.google.com, www.v6.facebook.com.

My simple little project that took more work than initially planned ..
comments/suggestions, fire away.

~~~
veb
Thanks for the tool, very handy. However, I guess my site isn't IPv6
compatible yet... oops.

